# IGF-1 LR3 Confusion



## bigiron (Jan 27, 2012)

Generally speaking, I understand prices of certain products will vary in an open market.  However, I don't think I've ever seen a price vary as much as IGF-1 LR3.

Even a quick glance at sponsor prices on our board have a range from 40-135 bucks for 1mg???

I'm sure many consider this a very intriguing product, so can anybody please share why prices range to such a large extent?  Can quality vary enough to justify this much of a swing?  Is there a lot of bunk IGF-1 LR3?  Are some research co's mishandling and damaging peptides, to make them useless upon delivery? Etc.

I know this is a lot of questions, but I'd have to think there is a reason for this and that I'm not the only one scratching their head.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 27, 2012)

It's like that with everything though bro.. Some shops like to sell stuff at ridiculous prices because they think people will say "You get what you pay for". Like it gives them a Superior Image, the Cool Kids, if you will. Don't discredit some of the cheaper shops... just make sure you research and check out reviews so you know your in good hands.  You can get top quality products at a resonable price.  I promise


----------



## bigiron (Jan 27, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Some shops like to sell stuff at ridiculous prices because they think people will say "You get what you pay for". Like it gives them a Superior Image, the Cool Kids, if you will.


 
Completely understand that concept, but even then, the price range is a bit more narrow than this example to say the least.  Don't get me wrong, I'm the first one to support bargain vendors who don't price jack or play those marketing games as you mention.  

It just feels like there may be more to the story in this case with certain vendors charging 300% + more for the exact same product and quantity!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sure that the guy selling at 300% didn't start selling it at that price.  If I had to guess, they started out low and gradually raised prices, until they saw diminishing sales due to price then cap'd it.  It's always worth what someone is willing to pay


----------



## bigiron (Jan 27, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'm sure that the guy selling at 300% didn't start selling it at that price. If I had to guess, they started out low and gradually raised prices, until they saw diminishing sales due to price then cap'd it. It's always worth what someone is willing to pay


 
Ah Hah! Great point!  That is one explaination my little brain didn't pick up.  On the flipside of your point, newcomers are trying to establish their name, brand, or reputation if you will?  So the old fart with a good rep can charge a premium, while the newbies have to earn their rep first. Good stuff.

Any other points?.... keep em comin!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 27, 2012)

... that's the way I see it anyway.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some have high prices to make big money and like to move products with lower prices.you have to look at reviews to find great products.there are alot of sponsors out there so pick wisly


----------

